# New, too



## lpcherry (Jun 19, 2012)

I am in need of a hay mentor. Seriously. I am very new and probably didn't do enough research. This spring, after literally months of searching, I finally found someone that would prep and sprig a small plot (5 acres) of Tifton 44. It took awhile to finally see some growth, and in areas, it is as tall as 4-5 inches, in others it is shorter. There are the pesky weeds--pokeweed, horse nettle, lambsquarter, mare's tail etc. I expected to see some, but it actually seems they have multiplied dramatically from what the original, very old, pseudo-pasture looked like. So, question #1. Should I cut the field now, before a bunch of these things seed? #2, any recommendations regarding herbicide what/when? #3, when do I fertilize? and #4, what do I do in the late summer/early fall? I am trying to establish the field for grazing(needs to be at least horse-quality), and I am not attempting to bale anything. Help??


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

When I cut up my land I also had plenty of weeds growing. Some of those seeds will stay there for decades waiting for the right time....like somebody turning the soil over so they get a chance. One 10acre block had the prettiest Harry Indigo in it you ever saw. Problem was I planted hermothia.
Next block dog fennels took over. After I sprayed the weeds the hermothia came in strong.
Others here can tell you better what to spray, and probably ASAP. Fertilize when you are expecting enough rain to wet it in, but not enough to wash it off.

OH YEA, where are you located? That can make a difference, too.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A friend and I have long running joke that there is a secret ingredient in 2-4-D that makes Berudagrass grow. Any time I spray Bermudagrass with 2-4-D it seems to green up and take off.

How wide spread are the weeds? If they are only thick in places then you can spot spray.
I have always been cautious about spraying young grass. Not so much after it has become established.
I would also put a light amount of fertilizer. Just enough to give the grass a boost. You do not want to burn it up.
I would shy away from cutting it just now. You do not want to stress a grass while it is trying to become established. Let the roots get a good foot hold first.

Just my opinion and me thinking out loud.

Where are you located? What works for me may not be good advice for your conditions.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Location would be helpful, tift 44 is a great grass for pastures...you should get a soil sample ASAP most likely going to need a good blend like the sod people use not real heavy on n, but that's something that tthe county extension agent gets paid to advise you on....I would spray 24d for weeds but nothing to serious don't want to put the young plants into stress...don't sweat the weeds too much once the tift takes hold it will choke them out for the most part. I would cut if I had a finish mower with the blade set to cut 50percent of the plant, no more than that, make sure blades are sharp and no bush hogs unless you have no other choice, but I would try to cut. It encourages growth but the plants are still tender... Best of luck


----------



## lpcherry (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Yeah loation would be helpful. we are located in southeast Piedmont, NC. I did get a soil sampe analyzed, that has helped some, I needed the advice from the pros. I must search for a finish mower,all I have is a bushhog.Liquid N or granular?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Kinda depends on your soil condition, one thing about Bermuda grass is it loves N, with the young plants you don't want to risk burning them so I would put a granular, not to mention you will probably want copious amounts of potash and it's hard to put down a lot with liquid, so all things considered I would put granular....don't sweat the weeds too bad a lot will respond to the 24d....you can use the bushog if it's blade is not worn out, I even sharpened mine (most people don't sharpen those blades) probably need lime too to get that ph around 6.5 or so...it costs to get it right but with the proper ph and N an h20 that tift will take off....next year will be almost weed free if we get some rain, still will have to spray in the spring for weed 24 d again with maybe some Grazon . Good luck


----------

